# net.eth0 doesn't start automatically

## NoAngel

I built Gentoo 2008.0 amd64 system under VMWare Workstation (6.0.x,latest stable available). Used minimal livecd for x86_64. Downloaded and unpacked stage3, portage. Then chroot, set up compiler flags etc.(-O2), also ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64", then bootstrap(GCC 4.1 -> 4.3.1-r1), modified CFLAGS(added -march=native), bootstrap again. Then emerge -e system. It was OK. Then built custom kernel, installed it and bootloader(GRUB). After reboot, I fixed some minor issues(clock was not set -> recompile kernel,also set correct keymap).

Reboot again. I found that ethernet card(Intel e1000) doesn't work. Rebuilt kernel, making e1000 as kernel module, but it doesn't help. "rc-update add net.eth0 default" gives an error "file not found". Then ln -s net.lo net.eth0 , /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start works OK. But until reboot, after reboot, I need to run it again. Also I can't find modules.autoload.d in /etc  :Sad: . But modprobe e1000 && lsmod works OK. Please help how to diagnose and fix it.

Thanks and best regards.

----------

## alex.blackbit

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

is the right move.

that did not succeed because you did not already have the symlink that this command needed.

try it again and it will work.

----------

## cyrillic

 *NoAngel wrote:*   

> I found that ethernet card(Intel e1000) doesn't work. 

 

Is this your physical ethernet card, or the virtual one that VMWare allows the guest to use ?

Can you post the output of "lspci" from within VMWare ?

----------

## alex.blackbit

 *NoAngel wrote:*   

> Then ln -s net.lo net.eth0 , /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start works OK. But until reboot, after reboot, I need to run it again.

 

i really think that only the missing symlink was the problem.

----------

## NoAngel

 *alex.blackbit wrote:*   

>  *NoAngel wrote:*   Then ln -s net.lo net.eth0 , /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start works OK. But until reboot, after reboot, I need to run it again. 
> 
> i really think that only the missing symlink was the problem.

 

no. symbolic link is OK, I checked it.

 *Quote:*   

> Is this your physical ethernet card, or the virtual one that VMWare allows the guest to use ?
> 
> Can you post the output of "lspci" from within VMWare ?

 

I just tried to install Gentoo 2008.0 amd64 under VMWare, because I have no experience of installing neither Gentoo amd64 nor latest 2008.0(I used Gentoo only under 32-bit x86 before, without such problems). Want to check if there are problems and solve it before installing on real hardware.

It's virtual ethernet card. I'll post lspci later(but I remember, when I tried lspci before, I saw something like "Intel ... Gigabit... Ethernet controller", so seems to be OK to use e1000 kernel module here).

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update add net.eth0 default
> 
> is the right move.
> 
> that did not succeed because you did not already have the symlink that this command needed.
> ...

 

but I created this symlink from net.lo, and it doesn't work. Something wrong here?

I tried rc-update add... then rc-update del... for net.eth0 several times. It's no errors, but after reboot, network is not accessible, ifconfig gives only local interface. rc-update show shows, that net.eth0 running on runlevel default. But it doesn't. "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" brings ethernet up until reboot, DHCP is working, RX/TX changing according to ifconfig.

Any ideas?

----------

## krinn

be sure you have these 2 in your list when doing the command

```
 rc-update show default

             net.eth0 | default

                 hald | default

```

----------

## NoAngel

 *krinn wrote:*   

> be sure you have these 2 in your list when doing the command
> 
> ```
>  rc-update show default
> 
> ...

 

hald? HAL? I disabled it when building kernel. I'll check it again. Thanks!

----------

## alex.blackbit

ok NoAngel, it seems i got you wrong. so you never had a working connection at any moment, right?

please post the output of the following commands: "ifconfig", "lspci", "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start", "cat /etc/conf.d/net".

----------

## krinn

 *NoAngel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hald? HAL? I disabled it when building kernel. I'll check it again. Thanks!

 

If your module isn't load then your card can't work  :Wink: 

And as you said you don't have module.autoload.d 

1/ you can create module.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and place e1000 in that file to load the module at start if using openrc version 1

2/ if you use openrc v2 it's in /etc/conf.d/modules (you should have that as you use ~amd64)

3/ let hal start if you don't know/care about your openrc version, hal as a gentle boy, will certainly autoload the correct module for you.

-> more openrc help here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml if you need

----------

## NoAngel

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *NoAngel wrote:*   
> 
> hald? HAL? I disabled it when building kernel. I'll check it again. Thanks! 
> 
> If your module isn't load then your card can't work 
> ...

 

Thank You!!! I solved a problem. You advice is very helpful. Thank You very much!

I have OpenRC 0.2.5. e1000 module is correct, because I have following virtual device: "Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 01)".

I just added  " modules="e1000" " to /etc/conf.d/modules , and it worked.

Problem solved.

Best regards,

----------

## alex.blackbit

by the way... was this file created with gnuplot? it can export in png directly.

----------

